# Probiotics to get rid of strep b



## june2013

High levels of strep b was found in my urine sample at 10 weeks, I was told I would have to be on antibiotics during labour so now I am trying to take natural steps to get rid of the strep b so that this does not have to happen. My midwife suggested an oral probiotic so I have just gone out and bought Renew Life Ultimate Flora Vaginal Support probiotic. Has anyone had success in getting rid of their strep b by taking this or any other probiotic?


----------



## Nikki_d72

If it's in your urine, it really needs to be treated conventionally, as it shows a large overgrowth and can lead to pretem labour. Probiotics may be beneficial in keeping it away, or stopping regrowth or colonisation of the vagina, but it does tend to be transient anyway. I personally would recommend a course of antibiotics to clear the urine, a retest, then use probiotics and possible garlic to help control it, and ask for a re-swab at 36-37 weeks. If it's clear, then campaign for no antib's in labour if that is what you feel as many Ob's will treat you as "once a carrier, always a carrier" but that's not strictly true. I was GBS+ last pregnancy but have not been so far this pregnancy, I am going for a swab in the next couple of days and if I'm clear my OB won't make me have anti-b's in labour, I've been taking probiotics this whole pregnancy too - I take ones with Lactobacillus acidophilus in them as that is the bacteria that is naturally present in healthy vaginal flora and produces a mildly acidic environment, which can prevent the "bad" bacteria thriving. Good luck!


----------



## bassdesire

There is also some vaginal wash you can do prior to gobs testing if you aren't keen on anbx. It gives a negative gbs result. My midwife told me about it.


----------



## fides

bassdesire said:


> There is also some vaginal wash you can do prior to gobs testing if you aren't keen on anbx. It gives a negative gbs result. My midwife told me about it.

what is the name of the wash?


----------



## pimento1979

There are some tips here (written by our very own PeanutBean): https://homebirthersandhopefuls.com/can-i-still-have-a-homebirth/gbs/


----------



## Nikki_d72

Just as a bit of a follow-up to my earlier post, my swab has come back +ve for GBS :( so the probiotics are by no means a failsafe! 

I would be wary of using any kind of "wash" or whatever to give a negative result, as it's not necessarily a true negative, just a temporary thing to ensure a neg result on the day. You can decline anything you want, so if you don't want a swab or you dodn't want antibiotics in labour you can decline them, there is no point in trying to "trick" the test, in my opinion, as then you are not getting the true picture - if you are happy to not know then just don't consent to the swab in the first place...


----------



## Dtswife

It's called Hibiclens and my midwife said it can be used as a douche during labor to clean the vagina instead of antibiotics. Do your own research though,


----------

